# indenting text in indesign



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

So I am working on setting up a novel for print from the authors word file. We have never done a novel before so its new to me and I am learning on the fly with setting up a book. Anyways, indenting the beginning of every paragraph and quote is to large, I would ideally only like to indent a few spaces. Is there a way in indesign CS5 to set how far the tab button sends text?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

wonderings said:


> So I am working on setting up a novel for print from the authors word file. We have never done a novel before so its new to me and I am learning on the fly with setting up a book. Anyways, indenting the beginning of every paragraph and quote is to large, I would ideally only like to indent a few spaces. Is there a way in indesign CS5 to set how far the tab button sends text?


Create a new Paragraph style, then custom set the indents and tabs in the style options dialogue box. Or just change the style options to the Basic Paragraph Style. Either way.









The little drop down arrow is where you will find the style option which include tab and indent settings.


----------

